# DLink DWA-510 on FreeBSD 8 (Release) - problem



## diamond (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi,
I have the following problem. I used to have FreeBSD 7.2 and my DLink DWA-510 card worked pretty well. Now I updated my system to FreeBSD 8.0 (Release) and can't connect to my office WiFi network: ifconfig writes 'no carrier' message even after several attempts.
I tried the following configuration (the device has been picked up by 'ral' driver): 

*/boot/loader.conf*

```
if_ral_load="YES"
```

*/etc/rc.conf*

```
wlans_ral0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="dhcp ssid horus authmode wpa"
```

My access point (the one I am trying connect to) has the following configuration: 

model: dwl-2100ap
ssid_name: horus
auth: wpa2_psk
chipher: tkip
modes: auto_chan_scan

Even if I try to connect manually, the connection fails and I get "no carrier" message. Windows XP from the same machine connects succefully.

Manually I do the following:

wpa_passphrase horus qwerty1 > /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
kldload wlan_xauth
ifconfig wlan0 create wlandev ral0
ifconfig wlan0 ssid horus
wpa_supplicant -Dbsd -iwlan0 -B -c\etc\wpa_supplicant.conf
dhclient wlan0
No luck... "no carrier" message from ifconfig and dhclient fails.
What is wrong?

Thank you.


----------

